# Acer Nitro VG1 VG271UP



## Laudian (16. Juli 2019)

Moin,

ich bin gestern spontan auf die Idee gekommen, dass ich mir mal einen neuen Monitor zulegen könnte...

Preislich wollte ich grob bei 400€ bleiben.

Aktuell nutze ich einen Eizo Foris 2333 (IPS Panel, 1080p, 60Hz). An sich würde ich gerne bei einem IPS Panel bleiben, allerdings habe ich jetzt schon häufiger gelesen, dass TN Panels in der Farbdarstellung teilweise auch recht vernünftig sind, ich wäre da also durchaus offen, mal etwas neues auszuprobieren.

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich eigentlich nur langsame Spiele spiele, bei denen es auf die Framerate und Reaktionszeiten wirklich nicht ankommt (WoW, Factorio, EU4, HoI4), die einzige Ausnahme ist CS:GO.

1440p und >120 Hz sollten es auf jeden Fall sein, damit sich das Upgrade auch lohnt, auf keinen Fall größer als 27 Zoll. Freesync wäre nice to have aber kein muss.

Jetzt ist die Auswahl an Monitoren mit IPS-Panels in diesem Preisbereich nicht wirklich überwältigend, im Prinzip beschränkt sich das auf die Acer Nitro Serie. Acer Nitro VG1 VG271UPbmiipx ab €'*'362,56 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sieht dabei sehr bezahlbar aus und nutzt laut einiger Aussagen das gleiche Panel wie dieser hier Test Acer Nitro XV272UP - Allrounder mit klasse Bild - Prad.de und verzichtet dabei nur auf das ganze drumherum wie verstellbare Höhe, USB C Port etc.

Kann ich den ruhig bestellen, oder sollte ich mir vielleicht auch einige Monitore mit TN Panels angucken?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. Juli 2019)

Hab den Acer nicht getestet, aber sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Für ca. 400 kriegt man auch schon gute WQHD-Monitore. Wenn das Panel keine Kinderkrankheiten hat, haste einen guten Schnapper gemacht. TN würde ich mir in der Preisklasse nicht unbedingt anschauen. Den Unterschied in der Reaktionszeit wirste nicht sehen. Erst recht nicht, wenn du von 60 Hz kommst.


----------



## Laudian (17. Juli 2019)

Ich hab den Monitor einfach mal bestellt, ich kann die Tage dann ja nochmal Feedback dazu geben


----------



## Xains (29. Juli 2019)

Gibt es ein Update zu deinem neuen Monitor?


----------



## Laudian (29. Juli 2019)

Jup, kann ich nachher mal drüber berichten.


----------



## Laudian (30. Juli 2019)

Also, ich bin bei Weitem kein Monitor Experte, aber mein Eindruck bislang:

Backlightbleeding ist in dunklen Szenen sehr deutlich sichtbar, auch auf niedriger Helligkeit. Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, ob ihn das stört. Ich persönlich komme damit zurecht, habe aber auch eher selten dunkle Szenen auf dem Monitor.

Allgemein könnte das Schwarz ruhig etwas dunkler sein - der Eizo Foris FS2333 ist im direkten Vergleich eine ganze Ecke dunkler. Das fällt schon eher unangenehm auf. Um düstere Filme zu gucken ist der Monitor eher nichts.

Der Vergleich ist natürlich nicht ganz fair, der Eizo ist eines der teureren 1080p@60Hz Modelle gewesen, der Acer jetzt ist das günstigste 2560p@144Hz Modell - da muss man eben Abstriche machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist das Bild Klasse, die 144Hz sind bei CS:GO tatsächlich eine Offenbarung. Freesync werde ich erst großartig testen, wenn WoW Classic im August rauskommt, ansonsten spiele ich einfach keine Spiele, bei denen ich mir von Freesync wirklich einen Mehrwert verspreche.

Mit den Einstellungen bezüglich Overdrive etc habe ich noch nicht groß rumgespielt. Außerdem vergesse ich gerade bestimmt alle wichtigen Fragen, weil ich extrem müde bin, also frag einfach, wenn du etwas spezifisches wissen möchtest.

Bis jetzt würde ich sagen, dass man den Monitor ruhig kaufen kann, wenn man keinen Wert auf "Performance" in dunklen Szenen legt, ansonsten sollte man wohl etwas mehr Geld für einen Monitor in die Hand nehmen, der weniger BLB Probleme und einen besseren Schwarzwert hat. In Hellen Szenen ist das Bild dagegen absolut Top.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juli 2019)

Stell mal den Black Boost auf 5, der ist meine ich ab Werk auf 6 gestellt, könnte etwas helfen.


----------



## Laudian (30. Juli 2019)

Damit habe ich schon rumgespielt, zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos stand die Schwarzverstärkung sogar nur auf 4. Wirklich dunkel bekommt man den Monitor einfach nicht.


----------

